# [THEME] [GO Launcher EX] Freezer Burn by Cothek (06-01-12)



## Cothek (Nov 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









*Freezer Burn is my attempt at making a GO Theme that compliments the stock ICS look.

Features:*
Custom wallpaper
Custom icon background
Custom icons
Similar styling to stock ICS



> Current Version: 1.1 (05-30-12)





> Download: Play Store
> Download: SlideMe Store


----------



## Cothek (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Cothek (Nov 16, 2011)

*Current Issues:*
There are several problems with the GO Themes Factory right now that prevent me from completing the theme, so I'm somewhat stuck until they fix them. I will try to get around the problems but there's no guarantee I am smart enough to figure them out









Please leave any feedback you have on my theme, in other words reply here and rate it in the Play Store. Thanks for trying it!


----------

